# New slogan



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

I was thinking of a new slogan for snow plowing "Satisfaction guarenteed or DOUBLE your snow back"


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

That would give them something to think about.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I bet you won't get very many complainers!!!!


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I "heard" about a guy who left a big lump of snow at the end of a driveway where the owner wrote two bad checks (from closed accounts, no mistake).


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I had an old man say I never plowed his driveway even though I did twice! The next time it snowed real hard, I stopped by his house and put a letter in his mailbox that said "No payment, now snow plowing" Never heard from him again, even though I lost $70.00


----------



## Barberry Hill (Oct 24, 2003)

I am not certain a smart approach for a dissatisfied customer is to "return their snow and then some"????

Guarantee by the way for contracts....

Perhaps it should be the satisfied delinquent payeurs who receive,

"PAYMENT EXPECTED OR DOUBLE YOUR SNOW BACK"


----------



## stackitslamit (Nov 12, 2002)

This is what we refer to as doing a "cleanup"


Recall customers from years past who failed to make payment

Alert all on radio that cleanup at residence desired.

Closest non lettered plowtruck reports to drive and pushes all snow forward towards garage door, making sure to pack snow so that a pick-ax will be needed for removal.

Driver reports cleanup complete.

All laugh


----------

